# Can anyone remember



## Boatman (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new here, and i hope i pick your collective brains.
I am trying to remember a film that came out in the 80's i think, it's about a tiny spacecraft, Molecule sized that plummets into a young guys body.
Closely followed by it's enemy, which picks another body, i think the molecule sized spaceship is Red.
They are Nanno sized, and bestow upon the person they have entered long life or something like that.
That's all i can remember, thanks ahead of time.

Tony


----------



## billhafan (Sep 28, 2012)

Innerspace was an 80's movie(a comedy) - with Dennis Quaid starring, and an earlier one from the 60's was Fantastic Journey. IMDB.com should have the full plot for you to check out - they're the 2 that come to mind with me. Sure someone else will have more ideas on this


----------



## Metryq (Sep 29, 2012)

billhafan said:


> an earlier one from the 60's was Fantastic Journey.



That would be *Fantastic Voyage*.


----------



## biodroid (Sep 29, 2012)

I think Innerspace had both ships in the same body


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2012)

Those are the only two films I have seen on this theme. _Innerspace_ was 1980's but doesn't quite fit what you said, however that must be the one you are thinking of.


----------



## Boatman (Sep 30, 2012)

No that not it,it may have been in the 70's.  Thank you anyway


----------



## billhafan (Sep 30, 2012)

Metryq said:


> That would be *Fantastic Voyage*.



Cheers, thanks for the correction - you're quite right


----------

